# Taking writing Courses.



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm curious on how most of you feel about this. Do you think it's beneficial? Do you think it's perhaps too structured of a way to go about a creative field? or some middle-field area, a shade of gray somewhere? 

I was curious because I've been taking some online courses on a site called Coursera. It's a collaboration between various colleges ranging from Stanford to the University of Michigan. One of the classes I'm currently starting is a 'fundamental basics' course for writing. I figure that it never hurts to keep yourself refreshed and aware of the most basic building blocks to writing, but I'm wondering what most of you think in that regard?


----------



## SnC (Feb 7, 2014)

I've never taken a writing course, but I've watched a lot of tutorial videos on digital art, and those helped me out a lot. I imagine watching tutorial videos on writing could accomplish largely the same thing.

I actually have done a lot of creative writing in the past, but I found that what helped me most was just thinking through the story logically and obsessing over each chapter until I got it right.


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 7, 2014)

That's how my brother wrote his book. I know because he pretty much constantly kept badgering me about if he thought the darn thing made sense every step of the way. We're still waiting to hear back about how that turned out, but I have high hopes it was very well written.  

Anyways, yeah I figure that it'll probably be a good approach. I'm personally doing what I do best so far. Exploring things at every angle I come up with to explore them. I get a little bored staying in one frame of mind too long, I like to jump around a bit. Don't know why, I just do.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 7, 2014)

It can be very useful, but expect harsh criticism while taking the course.


----------



## Tica (Feb 7, 2014)

YES taking writing courses is a VERY GOOD IDEA. I majored in creative writing myself... by taking courses you learn how to take criticism and with that criticism grow to new levels, which is hella important as a writer. (If your writing courses don't have a workshop element, however, they'll be far less useful than the kind that focus on workshopping.)

I can't tell you how many furs I see who think their writing is made of unicorn farts and rainbows when it's something you'd expect from a bright sixth-grader... Honestly I don't read most fanfic and most furry writing because it's just too awful.


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 7, 2014)

There is always room for improvement. Basics, that is what I need sometimes. I keep a copy of the elements of grammar close to my chair. 
And remember one could easily write a long book about what other people think is good writing. Don't allow harsh criticism to get you down, ever, they are just trying to help. so look for what they are telling you and don't take it as a personal attack. have fun with it!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 7, 2014)

It's a very good idea. I wish I could have taken a creative writing class but it was always full at my high school. So I only wrote outside of school. My only problem is 1. Not being able to finish the story and 2. Using He/She a lot.


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 7, 2014)

Tica said:


> YES taking writing courses is a VERY GOOD IDEA. I majored in creative writing myself... by taking courses you learn how to take criticism and with that criticism grow to new levels, which is hella important as a writer. (If your writing courses don't have a workshop element, however, they'll be far less useful than the kind that focus on workshopping.)
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many furs I see who think their writing is made of unicorn farts and rainbows when it's something you'd expect from a bright sixth-grader... Honestly I don't read most fanfic and most furry writing because it's just too awful.




lol I know exactly what you mean. I can't stand anything that's too poorly written. I don't consider myself any kind of writing genius, but some of the stuff you see in the fan fictions gets a little lazy and just sad. 




Gnarl said:


> There is always room for improvement. Basics, that is what I need sometimes. I keep a copy of the elements of grammar close to my chair.
> And remember one could easily write a long book about what other people think is good writing. Don't allow harsh criticism to get you down, ever, they are just trying to help. so look for what they are telling you and don't take it as a personal attack. have fun with it!




I like criticism. I think blindly walking around thinking you're Mark Twain or Edgar Allan Poe never does you any good because it shuts down avenues for self-improvement. 




TrinityWolfess said:


> It's a very good idea. I wish I could have taken a creative writing class but it was always full at my high school. So I only wrote outside of school. My only problem is 1. Not being able to finish the story and 2. Using He/She a lot.




Don't feel bad. I'm pretty bad about not finishing what I write. My biggest writing weakness though personally is probably description. I don't know if I suck at describing things or I'm just paranoid that I do but it really halts me as a writer I never feel like I've given my words life xD


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 7, 2014)

Blake_Foxx said:


> Don't feel bad. I'm pretty bad about not finishing what I write. My biggest writing weakness though personally is probably description. I don't know if I suck at describing things or I'm just paranoid that I do but it really halts me as a writer I never feel like I've given my words life xD



I'm good a descriptions and putting in emotions. I have let my friends read some of my word and they said that they can see the emotion of the character. My other biggest issue I haven't learn yet is describing the characters.


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 7, 2014)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I'm good a descriptions and putting in emotions. I have let my friends read some of my word and they said that they can see the emotion of the character. My other biggest issue I haven't learn yet is describing the characters.



I'm sure it'll come with some practice. :3

At least that's what I'm telling myself anyways. I think it's just been too long since I've opened a book to be honest. I used to read all the time when I was younger, but then I just lost interest in everything -.-'


----------



## Dover (Feb 7, 2014)

im taking fiction, non-fiction and creative writing courses in the upcoming 2 semesters as my "fun classes" cause i'll be done with all my cores. xD


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 7, 2014)

Dover said:


> im taking fiction, non-fiction and creative writing courses in the upcoming 2 semesters as my "fun classes" cause i'll be done with all my cores. xD



Sounds awesome! I wish you the best with that


----------



## Falafox (Feb 7, 2014)

I wish I had writing classes in my school, because sure as hell I want to.


----------



## Conker (Feb 7, 2014)

I took a good handful in college, mostly because they were fucking fun and English major, but I got alot out of them. When we weren't writing we were reading short stories and looking at them in the guise of "why was this written this way?" and the like. Bit different than looking for symbolism and other Literary shit.

I had fun and found them useful. YMMV.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 7, 2014)

Conker said:


> I took a good handful in college, mostly because they were fucking fun and English major, but I got alot out of them. When we weren't writing we were reading short stories and looking at them in the guise of "why was this written this way?" and the like. Bit different than looking for symbolism and other Literary shit.
> 
> I had fun and found them useful. YMMV.



Sounds like my 11 grade English and my English 102 class lol


----------



## Hooky (Feb 13, 2014)

I think, generally speaking, to get better at something you must first develop an obsession over doing it. Take writing: if you write stories frequently and on impulse, then the practice and focus on that specific skill set should improve your abilities quickly. So, in short, yes I think that it's beneficial. It's forcing you to write more and see the process with an extra level of depth.


----------

